# Can't see some computers C$ / ADMIN$ as domain admin?



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

This happened recently, currently I can navigate to the C$ of any server such as \\server01\c$ and I can get to SOME host C$.. so \\desktop01\c$ or \\laptop01\c$ but only maybe 15-20% of them?

I am a domain admin, I don't see what can be interfering.. here is what I have so far

#1 - It's not our antivirus program
#2 - It should not be group policy, nobody has touched it and this is recent
#3 - I can ping all computers in the network.. if I go to their shares \\desktop01 it's blank
#4 - I have tried using my account on other computers and it does the same thing even in different VLANS/situations
#5 - I've checked and the client computers DO have the c$ shared out, I just can't access it..

What could be blocking me?


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

I just pinged a hostname, responded with valid IP.. went to \\desktop01\c$.. couldn't connect. Ran Diagnostics and it said

"file and print sharing resource (desktop01) is online but isn't responded to connection attempts"

?


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

I've narrowed it down to a network issue, my admin computer is on a different network segment/vlan (10.x.x.x) where everything else is (172.16.x.x), I can ping their computers but they can't ping back. If i pop into the 172.16 network with this computer I can use c$


----------

